# Perdido Key Fishing in June



## Scupples (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi! This is my first post here, and I'd like to know more about fishing in this area. Here are my questions:
1. What are some good places to fish around Perdido Key to fish from the shore (or, simply, without a boat). 
2. I've heard a lot of talk about shark fishing in the Pensacola area. I'd love to give shark fishing a try (and I have the means to bring a kayak out there). I know the gear and everything I should use to catch sharks from the beach, but how successful is it in this area? Any tips? 

Any responses or extra information would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scupples (Jun 15, 2018)

Also, when concerning shark fishing, if I have a 10-12 foot rod, will I be able to cast out far enough to catch sharks in the 3-6 foot range, or will I NEED to kayak?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Wading the grass flats inshore will get you trout and reds. The surf should be full of blacknose and blacktips within casting distance. The jetties and bridges can be very productive for mangroves and even the occasional grouper. There are plenty of ladyfish and bluefish around to provide hours of entertainment as well.


----------

